# Polaris Scramber 50



## fatboy95 (Feb 8, 2010)

I replaced the carb on my daughters 50cc. As stupid as this may sound I can't seem to figure out where the oil injector line goes to now. I thought it was supposed to be on the rubber intake but for the life of me can't see where...

can someone help me out... i work well with pictures if possible... 

thanks..


----------

